

Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide - Filligree
http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/?necromancy=true

======
Filligree
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3341542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3341542)

